# May not send replies?



## lyndalou (Dec 19, 2011)

About 10 minutes ago, I was redirected to Food Network for a recipe. When I came back to DC, I could not send replies, input, etc. I had to re-register.

This has happened a number of times over the years and it is getting old. Why does this happen???


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you done a recent clean up of your computer? Sometimes if the cookies get cleaned out you will have to set everything to "remember you" all over again. It sounds like it might be the issue.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2011)

That _is_ weird, as this site opens up links in another window, rather than the same window and having you totally leave the site. I didn't think it was possible to click on a link here and leave the site.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That _is_ weird, as this site opens up links in another window, rather than the same window and having you totally leave the site. I didn't think it was possible to click on a link here and leave the site.


 
That's the default scripting for vBulletin, pac, but it can be defeated in the settings for the browser. 

"When I click on links, open them in a new browser page" is one of the check mark possibilities.

"When I click on links, open them on a new tab" is the one I use. That way, the first tab will be exactly where I was when I clicked on the link.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 19, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> About 10 minutes ago, I was redirected to Food Network for a recipe. When I came back to DC, I could not send replies, input, etc. I had to re-register.
> 
> This has happened a number of times over the years and it is getting old. Why does this happen???




Reregister?  Really?  Did you instead have to re-enter your login info?

If this latter is what happened, then it's probably a cookie handling issue, related to your security settings (which may be set a bit high).

It sounds like you may not have been logged in when you first started viewing the site and would explain the unusual behavior of the the links.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 19, 2011)

Also, don't forget to check the "Remember Me" box on your sign in screen.

I use Firefox and by right clicking on the DC tab, I can select "Pin as app tab".  This reduces the size of the DC tab, and keeps it available, while links open in a new tab.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 19, 2011)

I always right-click links and choose "open link in a new tab" so that I remain on my original page as well as seeing where the link takes me. It totally eliminates  not being able to find where I started again after clicking around like mad (because one click always leads to another!)


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2011)

Zereh said:


> I always right-click links and choose "open link in a new tab" so that I remain on my original page as well as seeing where the link takes me. It totally eliminates not being able to find where I started again after clicking around like mad (because one click always leads to another!)


 
I've gotten in that habit on another forum. It's such a pain in the butt to click on a link, or even an ad for that matter, close the window when through and find you've closed out of the site, too. Right clicking solves that no matter the site or your settings.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I've gotten in that habit on another forum. It's such a pain in the butt to click on a link, or even an ad for that matter, close the window when through and find you've closed out of the site, too. Right clicking solves that no matter the site or your settings.


 
I was teaching a neighbor lady on her computer once and she said to me:
"I must have wrong-clicked something". I had to explain to her that right-clicking didn't mean "Correct-clicking", that it literally meant using the right mouse button.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 19, 2011)

*Have to log in*

I guess I misrepresented my problem. I have to reenter my user name and password whenever i try to send a reply, or whatever. I
ll try the "remember me" button next time. Thanks.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 19, 2011)

You're welcome.  That is what happens if it's not checked.

Thanks Zereh for the right-click tip.  It's a new habit I'll make.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 19, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I guess I misrepresented my problem. I have to reenter my user name and password whenever i try to send a reply, or whatever. I
> ll try the "remember me" button next time. Thanks.



One quick way to make sure you're properly logged in is to look for the "Welcome, ________" blurb up top. When you see this it means the site remembers who you are and you're logged in & ready to post up a storm:


----------

